# MBTA Orders 80 Bi-Level Cars



## Acela150 (Sep 28, 2019)

The MBTA apparently didn't learn their lesson the first time..... 

https://www.mbta.com/news/2019-09-2...ws&utm_source=homepage&utm_term=commuter-rail

MBTA has approved a contract for 80 Bi-Level cars to be built by Hyundai Rotem.... 

Rotem who had very public issues at their now closed South Philadelphia plant during the building of the Septa Silverliner V cars. Which saw constant delays in delivery which saw Rotem owe millions of dollars in late penalties. As well as the removal of all 120 Silverliner V cars for a period of about 3-6 months causing mass chaos on Septa's Regional Rail system. 

The last order that the MBTA placed with Rotem was disastrous and still is. The MBTA threatened to pull out of the contract for 75 cars in Late 2012. The current Rotem fleet is nothing short of a mechanical disaster. In talks with some of the Keolis Conductors they hate the Rotem fleet. They say everything from the Metal used, to the little things like seat backs are horrible and have a much different feel then the Kawasaki and Bombardier fleet. As someone who has worked on GE, Rotem, and Bombardier Passenger Equipment the Rotem stuff does indeed have a much different feeling in a bad way. 

We shall see if the MBTA will regret the second chance they are giving Rotem. 

Personally, I feel bad for saying this... But I hope that Rotem messes it up again.


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2019)

I wonder what is the deal with these outfits like Rotem or CAF who have no difficulty supplying thousands of cars to various rail operations all over the world, but face grave difficulties specifically in the US.

Given that I also wonder why these companies bother since unless something changes drastically US will never be a huge market as some other places are. I guess they are more optimistic about US passenger rail in an aspirational way and hope to play a role if and when that happens.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 28, 2019)

I think that it's multiple issues. Lack of experienced workers, lack of orders, but I think one key factor is the FRA regulations are much more different then overseas.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 29, 2019)

Well, and we get stuck paying a premium for those FRA regs...but one would think that the premium should cover the issue.

One of the real problems is that often a "competent" bid will be so much more expensive than an "incompetent" bid, potentially enough to partially make up for the hassles...or not, as was the case with the CAF fiasco.


----------

